# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا دندان پزشکی

## pezeshki94

سلام . من توی آزمون های قلمچی این درصد ها رو میزنم

ادبیات50
عربی50
دینی70
زبان40
ریاضی20
زیست60
فیزیک60
شیمی60

تراز 6200 6300 بهم میده...
به نظر شما با این اوضاع میتونم امیدی به پزشکی و ترجیحا دندون پزشکی داشته باشم ؟؟؟ وقتی تو قلمچی تخمین رتبه میزنم میگه بین 2000 تا 2500 تو منطقه دو. به نظرتون واقعا اینطوریه؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

بجای اینجور سوالا برو بشین درستو بخون!

----------


## kinghossein1

> سلام . من توی آزمون های قلمچی این درصد ها رو میزنم
> 
> ادبیات50
> عربی50
> دینی70
> زبان40
> ریاضی20
> زیست60
> فیزیک60
> ...



تو مطمعنی میتونی همه اینارو تو کنکور بزنی؟؟یکی از دوستام همیشه تو قلمچی ریاضی 80میزد تو کنکور 50 زد همیشه اون چیزی ک توی قلمچی میزنی تو کنکور نمیزنی بسته ب شرایط فرق داره یکی هم میبینی تاحالا زیست تو قلمچی 60نزده تو کنکور65میزنه.....

بجای اینکه ب اینا فک کنی برو بشین اینقدر بخون ک بجای اینکه بگی من پزشکی قبول میشم یا نه بگی من پزشکی دانشگاه خوب قبول میشم یا نه؟

----------

